# Aruba in mid January



## mishpat (Jan 3, 2015)

Accuweather indicates  current and upcoming  temps are high 80's daily plus high humidity. Yet, I hear the weather is beautiful.. What am I missing here? Trade winds make a difference or marketing at work?


----------



## pharmgirl (Jan 3, 2015)

Sounds wonderful to me instead of 26* and snowing


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jan 3, 2015)

Tradewinds make all the difference. I've been there a few times in the winter and a few times in the fall and never felt overly hot in either season. That said, I've heard when the wind isn't blowing it can feel very hot and sticky.


----------



## mishpat (Jan 3, 2015)

*Aruba trade winds*

Are trade winds common in January ? Hope so !


----------



## Joe33426 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just watch out for "hell week" in Aruba in January


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jan 4, 2015)

mishpat said:


> Are trade winds common in January ? Hope so !


Yes, the tradewinds blow year round.
http://www.windfinder.com/windstats/windstatistic_aruba.htm



Joe33426 said:


> Just watch out for "hell week" in Aruba in January


I forgot about that week. This pertains to the Marriott Hotel and both the Marriott Ocean Club and Marriott Surf Club. I think it's the third week in January. If you're not staying there then no worries. There's lots of threads about it on TUG. This is the latest thread:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220525


----------



## Theousaf (Jan 4, 2015)

*Aruba tradewinds*

The trade winds in Aruba blow virtually year round and it is only on the few occasions that they don't, usually when a big storm is sucking all the energy off the coast of the US, that you appreciate it.  The trade winds keep the bugs away and makes it feel less hot.


----------



## partyplanner (Jan 4, 2015)

You just need to be at a beach with chaise lounges, ideally near a tall building.  One year we just had beach towels and got pelleted by the sand. It was like being sandblasted.


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 4, 2015)

We are currently in Aruba.  The temperature has averaged 86 degrees for the past two weeks.  The light tradewinds make it bearable.  In my 26 years I have never been pelleted by the sand.  The winds are much stronger in the spring and summer. Homeward bound tomorrow to 18 degrees.


----------



## mishpat (Jan 4, 2015)

*Humidity?*

Ilene:
hopefully you can reply before you fly home. How was the humidity this past week?  My wife cannot go to Southern Florida in the summer due to its high humidity. Do the trade winds everyone refers to  serve as a buffer to the humidity. We anxiously await your thoughts. Thank you


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 4, 2015)

As long as you stay near the water, she'll be fine.  I remember years ago going to the butterfly farm (inland) and it was very humid.  Everything near the coast was comfortable.  It's my favorite island.

Anne


----------



## Squan66 (Jan 4, 2015)

As an owner at the Aruba Surf Club who travels at the end of January into February each year I can tell you the Tradewinds make all the difference in Aruba.  I wouldn't bother with any fancy hairdo's... LOL.
Low humidity and great weather are the norm for Aruba.


----------



## mishpat (Jan 4, 2015)

*walking advice needed*

Does anyone know how I can WALK from the Hyatt Regency to the Marriott Aruba , preferably along the boardwalk. Heard it doesn't go the entire way  I need? Also, how long should it take  at an average pace?


----------



## Squan66 (Jan 4, 2015)

You can walk the boardwalk to the Holiday Inn. I normally cut through the pool area at the HI and walk the beach area past Moomba beach bar.  You can also cut through the Holiday Inn lobby and walk on the street to the Surf Club.  There is a side road across from the mall that is well traveled by Surf Club guests it will bring you into the pool area of the Surf Club.  On the beach walk there are several areas for you to get water along the way if you have a cup. If you take the beach route I would say it is about 10 minutes.  If you walk the street around 15-20.


----------

